# Your plans for Indy Day?



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2013)

We usually do something for the 4th whether here or at friends or family but all the kids are doing things tomorrow and so we're just gonna stay home and work a little and maybe take off around noon and hibernate in the a/c. What kinda plans y'all have? 

Happy Independence Day.


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jul 3, 2013)

Kevin said:


> We usually do something for the 4th whether here or at friends or family but all the kids are doing things tomorrow and so we're just gonna stay home and work a little and maybe take off around noon and hibernate in the a/c. What kinda plans y'all have?
> 
> Happy Independence Day.



Same here....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 3, 2013)

Gotta work tomorrow  Then after sundown, I will be holding an adult beverage and my 125 lb. lap dog. Hudson freaks out with thunder and fireworks.


----------



## BarbS (Jul 3, 2013)

I bought and hung a Brand New Flag. Looks nice. All the family reunion just left last week, so we're having a 2-yr. old and one daughter in law for three days. My son had to work in Seattle. I'm going to Try to talk her out of buying fireworks for the 2-yr. old, as it has been over 100º for several days, everything is kindling-dry around the yard, and we're forecast to have 20mph winds tomorrow. Maybe we'll watch the National show on PBS in the evening.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2013)

3 yr old thru 83(my mother) and 89 (Kathies dad) yr old are coming over for shish-k-bob's. Kids and grandkids will chill out in the pool. Good company and food is the order of the day.  4 generations!!!!


----------



## JonLanier (Jul 3, 2013)

No big plans this year. We'll cook out. I plan on trying to get some lathe time in.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 3, 2013)

Same here the Boss and I are just kicking back and enjoying the day.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 3, 2013)

No big plans. Going to hang out at home with my wife and son. We'll throw some burgers, corn on the cob, and a foil pack of potatoes, onion, and green beans on the grill. Will also be getting some shop time in, which is good because shop time is sometimes hard to come by. Other than heading out to grill, we're likely to stay indoors for the day - it's going to be a hot one tomorrow!

Should be a good day!


----------



## DKMD (Jul 3, 2013)

Off tomorrow and batching it... The rest of the tribe is in Massachusetts with my wife's extended family. A little work in the morning(never really off) then probably out to the shop to work on some drawer pulls I'm making for the shop cabinets/drawers. 

I'm working the rest of the weekend, so I'll bet I'm in bed before the fireworks even get started... It'll be amateur drunk weekend at the sand dunes(a local geographic anomaly that draws morons and ATVs from all over).


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 3, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Off tomorrow and batching it... The rest of the tribe is in Massachusetts with my wife's extended family. A little work in the morning(never really off) then probably out to the shop to work on some drawer pulls I'm making for the shop cabinets/drawers.
> 
> I'm working the rest of the weekend, so I'll bet I'm in bed before the fireworks even get started... It'll be amateur drunk weekend at the sand dunes(a local geographic anomaly that draws morons and ATVs from all over).



You will be busy putting the fools and drunks back together again Doc.

No rest for the wicked bowl turner.


----------



## TimR (Jul 4, 2013)

Walking around Southport or Oak Island, watching fireworks from the beach. I never tire of watching fireworks and it always makes me feel like a kid watching them for the first time. It's been a great week so far, taking a true vacation, vs one that combined some aspect of home or work activities.


----------



## jimmyjames (Jul 4, 2013)

I will be spending the entire day with my daughter :) I've been working so much that it seems like I've been missing her grow up, she's getting her first tooth right now :) 

Sydney says happy 4th of July everybody!
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013070195144112_zps7367365a.jpg


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 4, 2013)

You better make the time for her before she brings home a boyfriend.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 4, 2013)

DKMD said:


> ...It'll be amateur drunk weekend at the sand dunes(a local geographic anomaly that draws morons and ATVs from all over).



I've heard locals here talk about going up there routinely. You may have even worked on some of my homies (if you've ever been a hosptialist there). 



jimmyjames said:


> ...seems like I've been missing her grow up, she's getting her first tooth right now :)



She's a cutie. I know you probably tired of hearing it from older guys like me but the fact is they grow up so fast it doesn't seem possible. My little girl gave me twin grand boys almost 5 years ago and it doesn't seem that long ago she was 5 herself! Spend as much time as you can with her and tell her if she kisses a boy before she's 25 she'll turn into a frog.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2013)

Gonna go to a friends for a BBQ today, I get to try out my new teeth, LOL I'll be home before dark though, they just legalized fireworks here last year and they went nuts. I will be home to watch my house and comfort my animals, they freak out with fireworks. Their ears are way more sensitive than ours. The wife leaves for a vacation with here family tomorrow, I can't take that much time off so I'm staying home.  Tomorrow I have 5 days off for the holiday so tomorrow I'll install the new garage door opener, maybe work on the metal lathe wiring, and go fishing with one of my friends on monday.  A staycation for me alone, I like it.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jul 4, 2013)

We are staying home and gonna watch it rain. Forecasting. 3 to 5 inches over the next couple of days. Fireworks rained out here. Not sure when they will reschedule.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 4, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> ... I can't take that much time off so I'm staying home. ... Tomorrow I have 5 days off for the holiday ...





:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2013)

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > ... I can't take that much time off so I'm staying home. ... Tomorrow I have 5 days off for the holiday ...
> ...


Oops, I meant I have five days off for the holliday, wife is off for 12 days and gone.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 4, 2013)

Daughter came up with the grandson. Usually she wants to play on the lathe but this time she brought a bucket of RR stuff they picked up. So it was time to play with the welder again.

Afterwords grilled shrimp and crab with fixings on big subs.

Bullwinkle and Ahmed
(and Lindsey & Ole)

[attachment=27206]
[attachment=27207]
[attachment=27208]


----------

